# Hunting Tips?



## link7724

Hello everybody, i am new to the slingshot world, and need some guidance. I got a slingshot about a year ago, and shot it a few times, then put it down and never came back to it. I am really interested in hunting with it, because my air rifle is bent. My targets for now, until i get used to everything are pest birds, can somebody give me pointers, any help and/or tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nico

Know your chosen prey i.e. (its habits what it eats how it reacts to man), practice your stalking skills, understand the environment your in and its importance to your quarry.. Practice shooting at various distances and practice the with the same ammo you will use for hunting.. 

Hope this helps
Nico


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I agree with Nico.


----------



## link7724

Thanks for the info. I tried my luck today with chipmunks, missed one by an inch. Well, practice makes perfect.


----------



## philly

Chipmunks aren't pests, stick with English Sparrows, starlings. Practice on cans and such until you ca hit them regularly. Most of all have respect for your prey and hunt humanely, meaning, heavy enough bands and ammo for the game you are after. Spend some time learning from the experienced hunters in the hunting threads. Good luck.
Philly


----------



## link7724

I got back from kmart with lead round split shot sinkers, size 5. would these be okay, they look like a quicker death than the steel shot.


----------



## Vekta

I've been using lead round split shot for practice. the split in them might act like a hollow point but it's more likely to just clog up and totally kill your penetration if you're hunting anything bigger than small birds, they're more likely to deform in weird ways as a couple of mine did. They'll work but they're not ideal. The velocity from a slingshot is pretty low so it's not likely to act like a hollow point bullet and mushroom. You can squish them together really good and that should minimize/ eliminate that possible problem.

If you are going to use it I'd stick to small birds until you can find better hunting ammo. Unlike other animals, birds have bones that are lightweight and fragile. They're pneumatized (hollow for simplicity's sake) much more than other animals so any hard blunt trauma will very easily shatter bird bones. This is only a sure thing on small birds though. Bigger birds can actually take a shotgun blast and not have a scratch on them in certain conditions. A prime example would be turkeys. There is a reason why there are smokin fast heavy hitting magnum turkey loads on the market. Those feathers can actually work like armor.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I use a lighter band and ammo set, mainly because it doesn't ruin the meat; however, this means you have to be a better shot (head and vitals only), and I still like my ammo to move fast. I find the smaller, lighter ammo, has the benefits of penetration ie: no obstruction by feathers etc. But the heavy ammo, means you don't have to be as good a shot, and the game will have to deal with the impact trauma.


----------



## Nico

I'm all about blunt force impact trauma in my hunting style with slingshots, heavy ammo all the way..

Nico


----------



## Charles

Nico said:


> I'm all about blunt force impact trauma in my hunting style with slingshots, heavy ammo all the way..
> 
> Nico


I agree with Nico here. We are talking about fairly low velocities for the most part. I think trying to rely on penetration with a slingshot is not such a good idea. Basically, you can kill or seriously disable game more easily with heavy ammo than by relying on penetration. I think you will get fewer escapes, less wounded and lost game, by using heavier ammo. But, as I always say ... to each his/her own. Use what works best for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I rarely miss now, I'm happy to continue. To each his own, indeed.


----------



## marcus sr

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I use a lighter band and ammo set, mainly because it doesn't ruin the meat; however, this means you have to be a better shot (head and vitals only), and I still like my ammo to move fast. I find the smaller, lighter ammo, has the benefits of penetration ie: no obstruction by feathers etc. But the heavy ammo, means you don't have to be as good a shot, and the game will have to deal with the impact trauma.


was YOKO holding the camera mate ??


----------



## NaturalFork

I have never killed anything with a slingshot. If I attempted it I would want to use heavy ammo.


----------



## link7724

Got my first English Sparrow kill, felt great. I personally think this hunting style is more of a challenge and is a lot more fun.


----------



## Vekta

Dang...you're going to need about 30 if them to make a meal.

Sparrow Kebabs...mmmmm.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

marcus sr said:


> I use a lighter band and ammo set, mainly because it doesn't ruin the meat; however, this means you have to be a better shot (head and vitals only), and I still like my ammo to move fast. I find the smaller, lighter ammo, has the benefits of penetration ie: no obstruction by feathers etc. But the heavy ammo, means you don't have to be as good a shot, and the game will have to deal with the impact trauma.


was YOKO holding the camera mate ??








[/quote]
You calling me John Lennon! ...







... I ain't no hippy!


----------



## marcus sr

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I use a lighter band and ammo set, mainly because it doesn't ruin the meat; however, this means you have to be a better shot (head and vitals only), and I still like my ammo to move fast. I find the smaller, lighter ammo, has the benefits of penetration ie: no obstruction by feathers etc. But the heavy ammo, means you don't have to be as good a shot, and the game will have to deal with the impact trauma.


was YOKO holding the camera mate ??








[/quote]
You calling me John Lennon! ...







... I ain't no hippy!
[/quote]
lol them glasses are the businessssssssssssssssss


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Yeah! they're pretty sweet ain't they. I got them from Barnardos, on the high street ... long while ago now though.


----------

